# Have you gotten tipped yet?



## Iboz1802 (Mar 27, 2017)

Best is not to expect a tip. Let me know if you have gotten a tip through the app yet.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Not yet


----------



## SweetTinyGew (Jun 27, 2017)

Me either. Only cash tips.... Weird right?


----------

